# DWAL how long????



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

i'm sure others have asked this before but i would like to know how long it normally takes to get a licence?? i applyed for mine 3 weeks ago now and i have heard nothing at all from them, is this normal? of course i no i need an inspection but how long does it take to get one? ruff ideas would help as everytime i ring them the "ONLY PERSON" who can deal with it seems to never be there...... :bash:


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

Unfortunalty the answer is going to be the same as almost anything else about the act, it depends on the council. I don't beleive that there are any official guidelines on how the applications should be processed.

My only advice would be to send a lettter to the council with your contact details if you haven't already and then phone up in a couple of days if you don't get a response from them.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

i have not sent a letter other than the forms themselfs with contact details, i have also rang up a few times and every time i get told the person who deals with it is not in, or this time sick. im shocked only 1 person can deal with it. i don't mind waiting for awhile but i have the enclosure all setup with pump,filter,heaters so on all on and its anoying as nothing is inside it. just a phone call to tell me a date for it would be nice:lol2:. i'll send a letter asking i guess best i can do really.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Email them. I find our Council respond much quicker plus you can never get through on the phone ...."you are held in a queue"!

They normally reply within a couple of days or so - though this isn't in respect of DWA.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Stephen P said:


> Email them. I find our Council respond much quicker plus you can never get through on the phone ...."you are held in a queue"!
> 
> They normally reply within a couple of days or so - though this isn't in respect of DWA.


ummm interesting i'll ring them monday as already did today and if they are "out" again i'll ask for a email address and go from there i guess, under the FOI act there doesn't seem to be anyone in my area been issued a DWAL so i thought i may need to try and push it forward a bit but i also don't want to upset them at the same time :lol2:


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

It just depends on your council dude, I should be sending in my forms in the next 2-3 weeks and my council have already said that as soon as they receive it they will have a vet round that same week. 

But like you say, it may be because they haven't issued a DWAL before so just try pushing them to hurry up :bash:lol.

Try and get the email of the Animal Welfare Officer - I think they're the ones who deal with it, well that is who deals with it at my council. Easier to email her/him directly, so hopefully get a response quicker!


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

nsn89 said:


> It just depends on your council dude, I should be sending in my forms in the next 2-3 weeks and my council have already said that as soon as they receive it they will have a vet round that same week.
> 
> But like you say, it may be because they haven't issued a DWAL before so just try pushing them to hurry up :bash:lol.
> 
> Try and get the email of the Animal Welfare Officer - I think they're the ones who deal with it, well that is who deals with it at my council. Easier to email her/him directly, so hopefully get a response quicker!


i searched for it came up with same person they said was dealing with it so must be same as your council (Animal Welfare Officer deals with DWAL), im emailing her now. hope get quicker responce this way


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Send a recorded letter so at least you know they've received it!

I'm in the same boat, I've only been in my new house for just over 2 months and it took ages to sort the room out - I am finally ready to apply here!

I sent my forms in on Monday this week - it was signed for on Tuesday and I've still not heard anything from my council, but I'm not expecting to hear anything for at least a week. 

Patience is a virtue I figure : victory:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

philipniceguy said:


> under the FOI act there doesn't seem to be anyone in my area been issued a DWAL so i thought i may need to try and push it forward a bit but i also don't want to upset them at the same time :lol2:


I asked my concil they said there are no DWAL issued and there hadn't in last five years. Problem is I know there is at least one DWA keeper :whistling2:


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

philipniceguy said:


> i'm sure others have asked this before but i would like to know how long it normally takes to get a licence?? i applyed for mine 3 weeks ago now and i have heard nothing at all from them, is this normal? of course i no i need an inspection but how long does it take to get one? ruff ideas would help as everytime i ring them the "ONLY PERSON" who can deal with it seems to never be there...... :bash:


A Local Authority is obligated to deal with any enquiry within an appropriate time scale, ordinarily within 21 working days. If you have made an application they should at the very least acknowledge receipt of the application within this time frame. If you have paid any fees then it is worth checking with you bank to see if the cheque has been cashed. Unfortunately most Local Authorities are entirely incompetent when it comes to issuing licenses under the DWAA. Incompetent or otherwise they are obliged to administer the legislation lawful, if you have received know response within 28 working days and they have cashed you cheque then write to the chief executive of the LA [email should be available from the council website] asking for an explication, cc the email to the Local Authorities Ombudsman, this usually gets them motivated!


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Chris Newman said:


> A Local Authority is obligated to deal with any enquiry within an appropriate time scale, ordinarily within 21 working days. If you have made an application they should at the very least acknowledge receipt of the application within this time frame. If you have paid any fees then it is worth checking with you bank to see if the cheque has been cashed. Unfortunately most Local Authorities are entirely incompetent when it comes to issuing licenses under the DWAA. Incompetent or otherwise they are obliged to administer the legislation lawful, if you have received know response within 28 working days and they have cashed you cheque then write to the chief executive of the LA [email should be available from the council website] asking for an explication, cc the email to the Local Authorities Ombudsman, this usually gets them motivated!


interesting, they have cashed the money, and they haven't contacted me in the 3 weeks (15 working days so far), i contacted them a week after i applied and spoke to the person who will deal with it and she didn't even know i applied, and since then i have not been able to contact her. if i don't get a reply from the email i sent today im going to email chief executive.


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

philipniceguy said:


> interesting, they have cashed the money, and they haven't contacted me in the 3 weeks (15 working days so far), i contacted them a week after i applied and spoke to the person who will deal with it and she didn't even know i applied, and since then i have not been able to contact her. if i don't get a reply from the email i sent today im going to email chief executive.


That is quite simply unacceptable, if nothing else they should have acknowledged recite of your application. I would suggest you email them ASAP stating that you noticed the payment for the application fee has cleared thought your bank and that you are disappointed not to have even been sent a receipt for the money and would they please contact you ASAP. If this does not elicit a response within a week then write to the chef exec and cc the ombudsman.


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

which council does it come under? i have known councils take as long as 2 months to reply to mail in regards to dwals, when you look further you find it has done a trail around a council to find someone who knows what to do with it.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Chris Newman said:


> That is quite simply unacceptable, if nothing else they should have acknowledged recite of your application. I would suggest you email them ASAP stating that you noticed the payment for the application fee has cleared thought your bank and that you are disappointed not to have even been sent a receipt for the money and would they please contact you ASAP. If this does not elicit a response within a week then write to the chef exec and cc the ombudsman.


i emailed the lady who "deals" with it, so if i get no reply before next friday. I will do just that and email the chef. Thanks again for your advice.



leptophis said:


> which council does it come under? i have known councils take as long as 2 months to reply to mail in regards to dwals, when you look further you find it has done a trail around a council to find someone who knows what to do with it.


the DWAL i applied for will come under swindon borough council. I could believe that as everytime i ring up they sound like 5 year olds trying to work out what someone is on about :lol2:. The lady who deals with sounded like she did but as stated since i rang, i can't get hold of her and no responce so on. emailed yestaday so lets see if things move on, i wouldn't mind so much if they contacted but as the funds have cleared it's very upsetting them taking my money and seeming to be doing nothing about it.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

I would just like to update people on my progress. I contacted the Chief Executive which I'm please to inform seems to have "kicked them into touch" shell we say. I now have had contact from them and a date has been agreed for my inspection, lets just hope I have not upset them by doing that.:gasp::flrt:

and most importantly lets hope i have everything ready for them. any late tips from people my ears and eyes are open


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

philipniceguy said:


> I would just like to update people on my progress. I contacted the Chief Executive which I'm please to inform seems to have "kicked them into touch" shell we say. I now have had contact from them and a date has been agreed for my inspection, lets just hope I have not upset them by doing that.:gasp::flrt:
> 
> and most importantly lets hope i have everything ready for them. any late tips from people my ears and eyes are open


Be respectful, but do not allow them to bully you.

Remember that SHO's are not usually used to doing inspections and normaly need to rely upon input from the Vet inspector (who may be equally as clueless)


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> Be respectful, but do not allow them to bully you.
> 
> Remember that SHO's are not usually used to doing inspections and normaly need to rely upon input from the Vet inspector (who may be equally as clueless)


Ok i'll take that on bord, it's a tad scary not knowing what they going ask/ say. I'm hoping having kids willn't put them off as i just had my 3rd born yesterday at 1.08am :no1:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

philipniceguy said:


> I would just like to update people on my progress. I contacted the Chief Executive which I'm please to inform seems to have "kicked them into touch" shell we say. I now have had contact from them and a date has been agreed for my inspection, lets just hope I have not upset them by doing that.:gasp::flrt:
> 
> and most importantly lets hope i have everything ready for them. any late tips from people my ears and eyes are open


Glad they've finally got their act together! I hope you are lucky enough to have a vet who knows a little about reptiles coming to see you - my council's vet of choice is a primate vet... :yeahright:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> Glad they've finally got their act together! I hope you are lucky enough to have a vet who knows a little about reptiles coming to see you - my council's vet of choice is a primate vet... :yeahright:


:lol2: only time will tell. It's the end of next week so got just over a week to tidy up the mess (cut wood so on) thats in the walkway


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Good luck with it all :thumb:

Apologies if you've already mentioned it. But what are you hoping to keep if approved?


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Spuddy said:


> Good luck with it all :thumb:
> 
> Apologies if you've already mentioned it. But what are you hoping to keep if approved?


Cuvier's dwarf caiman, I am not sure if i said on this thread but i made a thread about the build of its enclosure and my monitors here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...building-house-monitors-caiman-hopefully.html


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

just a update for anyone interested. I had my inspection today. there was 4 people that came:gasp: but the vet did all the speaking. I think it went ok but it's hard to tell. main points that stick in my head that seemed to upset him (wrong word really) were:
1.the amount of animals I already keep (time for them all with kids)
2. the fact im a young family (newborn 1 week old, 1 almost 1 year old and a almost 5 year old)
3.the land area is all around the pond rather than 1 side
4.wanted more places to hide (though i rarely will be in the room as ipcam)
5.he stated he would like to see the bottom 1ft covered in something to make disinfecting easyer, like rhino lineing (not so sure really)

The main one that sticks is the pond not being on 1 side as i can't change this as it was designed around my other enclosures.

we will see when they get back to me i guess


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

philipniceguy said:


> just a update for anyone interested. I had my inspection today. there was 4 people that came:gasp: but the vet did all the speaking. I think it went ok but it's hard to tell. main points that stick in my head that seemed to upset him (wrong word really) were:
> 1.the amount of animals I already keep (time for them all with kids) Surely that's a personal choice, not down to a vet?
> 2. the fact im a young family (newborn 1 week old, 1 almost 1 year old and a almost 5 year old) As above plus it's a locked out house which your not going to start waving you babies about in.
> 3.the land area is all around the pond rather than 1 side This is how Wharf Aquatics has theres and I'm sure some of the enclosures at crocodiles of the world in Whitney Oxford are like this.
> ...


see above :2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Ashley_Holings said:


> see above :2thumb:


All very good points thanks. i'll wait to see there reply from the visit and relay these and others if needs be. I don't think they had much to moan at really. I hate waiting :devil:


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

good luck hope you get it. i hate waiting for things that mean alot worse thing ever lol


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

Another note is that surely they can see you have the time, effort and passion for you chosen animals. You have built a whole building for them to be at maximum comfort and that doesn't come at a small cost or the actions of someone that isn't committed to keeping such animals, it's a no brainer If you ask me!


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

I got a reply about the report today. it was kinda what i was thinking it would say. which brings me to some issues and thinking to be done.

shorted abit for bits not needed the email said as follows:


Hi Philip

Thank you for your time on Wednesday. I’ve now received the report back from the vet.

vet has noted that you are obviously a well-informed enthusiast who cares well for your animals. All appeared to be in good health and condition and the enclosures were clean at the time of our visit.


He has stated he would recommend granting a DWA licence if the following conditions are met:

The floor space for the caiman has to be extended by at least 40 cm to allow her room to turn around. This could be achieved by cutting into the adjacent enclosure and boxing the area in – as would not have to be particularly high this should not affect the areas for the monitors.
The lower part of the marine ply in the enclosure needs to be coated with some form of waterproof paint to allow ease of cleaning and prevent rot.
would like to see more space provided for your rodents
Please do call me if you would like to discuss any of the above. We assumed with your obviously capable abilities with building the enclosures that it should not prove too difficult to expand the caiman’s area etc but let me know if you would like to check anything beforehand. 

Once you have made the necessary changes I can visit quickly to confirm and we can grant the licence. 

Best wishes and I look forward to hearing from you
LA



two points are easy to sort out 1st more room for rodents, can be done easyly and to be honest I agree (been thinking of changing that) so going sort that ASAP, 2nd waterproofing the bottom area of enclosure also easy enough to do, the 3rd however is possible but i'm in to minds as 1 i'm not convinced it really needs a larger land area (of course bigger is better but needed?) 2 my crocodile monitors are also big and dont really want to cut into there enclosures, it only has to be small not really high but i can do it but it will effect the way i have the others setup so on. question I guess is should i do it or should i not.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Have been following this thread - glad it looks as though you are nearly there : victory:

In order to get the licence it would appear you have to do the 3 requested items. Afterall, you don't know who is reading this also!


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Stephen P said:


> Have been following this thread - glad it looks as though you are nearly there : victory:
> 
> In order to get the licence it would appear you have to do the 3 requested items. Afterall, you don't know who is reading this also!


Yes your correct in order to get it I *MUST* do the 3 things, I have no issues doing two of them its the making the land area large which i'm not keen to do. I can do it with abit of hassle and time, but i'm not sure if i want to compramise my monitor enclosures, its a hard choice to make.

I don't mind anyone can read this, including them I hope:2thumb:


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Hi phil ,thats not that bad ,it wont really be compromising your monitor enclosures ,just the bits you cut out ,make them into shelves in the monitors enclosurers,then you wont really be losing anything :2thumb:


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

philipniceguy said:


> I got a reply about the report today. it was kinda what i was thinking it would say. which brings me to some issues and thinking to be done.
> 
> shorted abit for bits not needed the email said as follows:
> 
> ...


im not sure how councils work, hopefully il find out this year when i apply for mine. but its the sake of 40cm a little bit 'picky'. that might just be the way i view it, not sure. If you really have your heart set on a caiman go for it. youve made payments and all the plans to get this far why waste that. if it was me i would go with the changes you probably wont regret them. :2thumb:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Ah what a nightmare! Its so annoying when you come across something you just wouldn't have even thought of... but look on the bright side - at least they've agreed that you dont require a second vet visit to confirm that the mentioned requirements have been met!

Some food for thought - while removing space from your monitor enclosures, why not add an additional shelf or platform in there for the monitors which will increase the useable area of their enclosures, this may 'make up' for robbing some of their space? : victory:


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

Bit of a pain in the arse for 40cm! The good thing is you have more or less been granted the DWAL, if you really want the caiman you will have to make the changes unless you can come up with a strong argument as why not to.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> Ah what a nightmare! Its so annoying when you come across something you just wouldn't have even thought of... but look on the bright side - at least they've agreed that you dont require a second vet visit to confirm that the mentioned requirements have been met!
> 
> Some food for thought - while removing space from your monitor enclosures, why not add an additional shelf or platform in there for the monitors which will increase the useable area of their enclosures, this may 'make up' for robbing some of their space? : victory:


Simple as it now sounds I never thought of that :2wallbang: as they use the "high areas 95% of time so would not miss it much just didn't want to loose it, but thanks for the idea as I can turn the bottom into a kinda shelf(on floor as animalbeebee said) but to make up for it I can add a shelf up very high for them and they prob will love it (though my ipcam willn't see it :whip thanks I'll get my thinking cap on and deside what to do and howmuch wood as while im doing it i need to catch the croc monitors so want to do as much as possible before hand.


----------

